# Summit Meeting in Iran Disrupted by Rebukes of Syria



## Costas (Aug 31, 2012)

Στη σύνοδο κορυφής των Αδεσμεύτων στην Τεχεράνη, ο Χαμενεΐ επιτέθηκε στις ΗΠΑ και υπεραμύνθηκε του πυρηνικού προγράμματος της χώρας του, ο Μπαν Κι Μουν επιτέθηκε στο Ιράν για το ίδιο πρόγραμμα και για τις δηλώσεις του περί καταστροφής του Ισραήλ και ιστορικής απάτης της γενοκτονίας των Εβραίων και επίσης επιτέθηκε στο συριακό καθεστώς που υποστηρίζεται αναφανδόν από το Ιράν, ο πρόεδρος της Αιγύπτου Μοχάμεντ Μόρσι επιτέθηκε στο συριακό καθεστώς αποσιωπώντας ταυτόχρονα την επανάσταση στο Μπαχρέιν ώστε να μη θίξει τη Σαουδική Αραβία που είναι εναντίον του Άσαντ, από κοινού δε Χαμενεΐ και Μόρσι ζήτησαν αναμόρφωση του Συμβουλίου Ασφαλείας των ΗΕ και ανεξάρτητη παλαιστιανική έδρα στη Γενική Συνέλευση του ΟΗΕ. (ΝΥΤ)


----------

